# Requesting foam head opinions?



## Chioxin (Jul 22, 2010)

*Head opinions? And Fabric Needs in Canada.*

<<August 1st, 2010, Thread has been updated with new information!>>

I hope it's ok to do this here. I'd love to find some groups locally that get together and do this stuff in Montreal! I'd think that would be a lot of fun. I've done a lot of looking around, found tutorials, and youtubes as to how to do some of this, but actual feed back is a whole lot better!

I've been building a costume and it's going to be for halloween, as well as for outtings where it's appropriate! Cons and gaming cons. Anyhow, just building the head in foam for now and I was wondering if anyone could give it a look and see what else could be improved. If you can't figure it out then oops, perhaps I'm doing something wrong =) The character will be a Tauren. Googling that will find plenty of pictures from Blizzard's game. =)

Ears - I'm not sure what to think of them. I do like them, but I'm wondering if they're a wee bit to big!!!

Nose Bridge - I think I liked the old nose bridge which can be found here http://d.facdn.net/art/chioxin/1279389960.chioxin_progress_3.2.jpg. It's not been glued down yet so it's not an issue.

Thanks for any advice and suggestions you all pop up with!

NOTE: If you've looked at these once already, click again and hit F5 as I've updated them.
http://d.facdn.net/art/chioxin/1279770226.chioxin_progress_6.4.jpg
http://d.facdn.net/art/chioxin/1279771557.chioxin_progress_6.5.jpg
http://d.facdn.net/art/chioxin/1279771677.chioxin_progress_6.6.jpg

-----
Updating the first post, though it's posted below
-----

Ok so, I want to start getting ready for the next part, and this sorta assumes that I need fur and stuff. I'm wondering where most people around here who do this sorta thing get their hair for it. I'm looking for rich dark browns and some lighter browns for the most part. I figured that would be easy. Also, I'm not quite sure how "fluffy" I should really make it. Considering they're sorta like horses, they have very short fur? Are there any suggestions for this? Maybe I should just go with fluffy anyway?

I'd like to make some parts fluffy, like the cheeks and behind them should be long strands of hair that stroke back. The top of the head should have progressively longer hair as well. Which reminds me, I actually need some black hair that can be cut, and some black long hair that can be braided and attached to all of this. Any suggestions on what I might want to look at for that too?


----------



## Chioxin (Jul 22, 2010)

Updated photo's so click again and hit F5 if you've already looked once.

-Redid the ears
-Added horn mounting locations, still need to be carved a bit.
-Testing a new nose bridge, though I think I preferred the other one.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 23, 2010)

To be honest, it looks fine. I can't really tell you how to improve it.

Keep up the very good work!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 23, 2010)

What is this supposed to be exactly?


----------



## Jesie (Jul 23, 2010)

I do believe it's s'pose to be a bull.


----------



## Chioxin (Jul 23, 2010)

Doh! I must have deleted that while editing and updating! It's suppose to be a Tauren! I'll be building a kilt and tabard later in the year to go with it... after I get a tail and a chest/hand set going made of fur. I'm glad you could tell it was a bull from what's there! At least that means I'm going in the right direction. I still haven't decided on the nose piece though. I might just remove it. A high bridge doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 23, 2010)

Well let's take a gander at a real bull's face, shall we?

Higher nose bridge? No. Bulls don't have that, tho they do have very wide nose bridges. Yer only problem with that is you'll block yer ability to have forward view.


----------



## Chioxin (Jul 23, 2010)

That's a sad cow =(

Ya, I agree. I put the higher bridge on there as a friend suggested I should. We were both looking at cow heads trying to decide, but in the end we both decided that though Tauren are based on cows... they don't really have the same head build. So it's probably easier to look at other images!

Tauren Shaman
Tauren Cinematic Still
In game picture

That will probably help you get a better idea of what I'm trying to hit. Probably more the last image than the others. As you can see, blizzard is confusing and their art kinda changes and evolves... based on the artist =) Or the fans even!!!! =)

Though I think I'll take your note there and drop the nose bridge. Every day I've looked at it and it just hasn't sat right, and I think no nose bridge is better.

Thanks =D


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 25, 2010)

When I first looked at the pictures I thought it looked a lot like a tauren. So. You've hit it spot on. XD 
I think it looks great so far.


----------



## Chioxin (Aug 1, 2010)

Alright! I need fur!

I need fur, that can get to Canada...

I posted this same thing over on the Montreal board so I'll go ahead and copy/paste it here!
=====
Ok so, I want to start getting ready for the next part, and this sorta assumes that I need fur and stuff. I'm wondering where most people around here who do this sorta thing get their hair for it. I'm looking for rich dark browns and some lighter browns for the most part. I figured that would be easy. Also, I'm not quite sure how "fluffy" I should really make it. Considering they're sorta like horses, they have very short fur? Are there any suggestions for this? Maybe I should just go with fluffy anyway?

I'd like to make some parts fluffy, like the cheeks and behind them should be long strands of hair that stroke back. The top of the head should have progressively longer hair as well. Which reminds me, I actually need some black hair that can be cut, and some black long hair that can be braided and attached to all of this. Any suggestions on what I might want to look at for that too?


----------

